# cannot login proftpd.

## tiger jh

I installed successfully proftpd by 'emerge proftpd'.

I can connect ftp but I cann't login.

It is same standalone or inetd.

I does not edit any configration file.

what's wrong?

----------

## ch3

Maybe you should give more information (type of user you try to connect, error message, ...)

The first things I would check is if the user you try to connect with has a

shell, if not (and you don't wan't him to), make sure you set 

RequireValidShell to false in /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf.

----------

## tiger jh

Thanks for your reply.

I had tried to connect by the user which has a shell and anonymous.

Maybe I don't need RequireValidShell set.

As i was saying i does not edit any configration.

Error message is "530 Login incorrect. Login failed."

Error message appear immediately.

Maybe this problem associated with PAM.

I can not find profptd configration file at /etc/pam.d/ .

Shoe me a configration file at /etc/pam.d/, if you have it.

----------

## Time2D

A little late, but...  You need a ftp config in /etc/pam.d

```
#%PAM-1.0

auth       required          /lib/security/pam_listfile.so item=user sense=deny file=/etc/ftpusers onerr=succeed

auth       required          /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so shadow nullok

account    required          /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so

session    required          /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so

```

I am pretty sure that's the correct one...

T2D

----------

